# Professor Salem Assli Toronto Seminar Feb 2008 - Jun Fan / Kali / Savate



## Shawn (Jan 4, 2008)

Professor Salem Assli Toronto Seminar 2008

Location: Toronto Kickboxing & Muay Thai (www.tkmt.ca)
610 Queen Street West (Queen & Bathurst)
Toronto, Ontario
Canada

Hosted By: Trinity Jun Fan & Kali (www.trinityjunfan.com)

Times / Dates: Saturday Feb 3rd 5pm to 10pm & Sunday Feb 4th 3pm to 8pm

Cost: Weekend $125 / Single Day $75 - Prepayment Discount Weekend $100 / Single Day $60

Material: Savate / Kali / Silat / Jun Fan / Jeet Kune Do

Professor Salem Assli is a full instructor in Jun Fan & Kali under Guro Inosanto, a full instructor in Thai Boxing under Chai Sirisute, and a 2nd Degree Savate Silver Glove.

For more information on to pre-register you can contact me by email at shawn@trinityjunfan.com


----------



## Shawn (Mar 2, 2008)

As a follow up on the seminar I've posted a couple of short clips on YouTube.

This is a bit where Salem demonstrated a throw from street Savate 





 
and one where he shows how to control your opponent with your legs when on the ground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tqt_X...eature=related

and finally just a few seconds of Scott and I playing with a few Savate kicking combinations back and forth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74cjj...eature=related

The seminar went smoothly and I'm confident everyone that attended had a great time and came away with some new ideas to explore. Salem may be back in September, and will certainly be back next year.
__________________
Trinity Jun Fan & Kali


----------

